# Iguodala To Be Traded If 76ers Draft Turner?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The 76ers are expected to use the second overall pick on Ohio State's Evan Turner, an addition that might force them to move Andre Iguodala.
> 
> "If you take Turner, you have to do something with Iguodala," a Western Conference general manager told Philly Mag. "Turner doesn't have the athletic ability of Iguodala, but Iguodala doesn't have the feel for the game Turner does."
> 
> ...


http://blogs.phillymag.com/the_philly_post/2010/06/20/is-andre-iguodala-outta-here/


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I agree that Turner and Iguodala are a bit redundant but I don't know if Philly has come to the same conclusion. You could also argue that both are great passers and that Iggy can play with guys who dominate the ball a bit more.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Trading away your best player the moment you take the supposed new star is a terrible strategy. If it's not working, you can still think about moving Iguodala later. This is all based on assumptions that they can't play together, let them play together before hurrying moves.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Meanwhile this guys dont have a solid big man. Doubt AI is netting them that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't get this. Iguodala has needed the ball the past couple years because the Sixers have needed him to be the main playmaker. He's already proven in his career that he's capable of playing off ball. This is just lazy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So any updates on this?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala isn't getting traded. If anyone is traded it'll be Thad, but they'll most likely see how some of these guys work together before making a significant move.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You'd have to think Young will be dealt. Iguodala will be shifted to SF, I'd imagine Brand will start at PF and either Speights or Hawes will be at C. With Nocioni and Speights/Hawes on the bench, it makes more sense for the Sixers to deal Young for a shooter.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

At this point, I'd much rather see Thad go. He just hasn't been consistent enough. Iguodala is one of the more underrated players in the league, it would be a shame to see him leave. Especially seeing since the Sixers might have the best 1-3 positions in the league in 2011.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The way Iguodala gets underrated (especially by Sixers fans) is disgusting. They say he's overpaid but when you consider all that he does I think his pay rate is in the ball park of what he provides. He's particularly done well in a role he's not suited for (team's best player) and yet he's labeled a disappointment. Weird.

I post on another forum and there was a group of people who were saying that the Sixers need to move Iguodala because Thad is clearly better. Now anyone who has seen me post on the Sixers know I'm a huge Thad fan, but the only Iguodala he's better than is Frank.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Continuing on his disrespect people on my facebook actually said he's a 6th man and couldn't start for any of the playoff squads.

It might just be me but I can only think of three teams in the league he couldn't start on (Celtics, Lakers, and Thunder).


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> The way Iguodala gets underrated (especially by Sixers fans) is disgusting. They say he's overpaid but when you consider all that he does I think his pay rate is in the ball park of what he provides. He's particularly done well in a role he's not suited for (team's best player) and yet he's labeled a disappointment. Weird.
> 
> I post on another forum and there was a group of people who were saying that the Sixers need to move Iguodala because Thad is clearly better. Now anyone who has seen me post on the Sixers know I'm a huge Thad fan, but the only Iguodala he's better than is Frank.


Which other Sixers board are you on?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh, it's not really a Sixers board. It's Okayplayer. They have a sports board that's unlike any other I've ever seen on the internet.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Continuing on his disrespect people on my facebook actually said he's a 6th man and couldn't start for any of the playoff squads.
> 
> It might just be me but I can only think of three teams in the league he couldn't start on (Celtics, Lakers, and Thunder).


Iguadala would absolutely start at SG for the Thunder.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, you're right. For some reason I was thinking their lineup was different. So he could start on even more teams than I thought.

If Holiday - Turner - Iguodala play together as well as I think they can people will be singing a completely different tune about Iguodala soon.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Thank god theyve finally gotten a point who can shoot


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Iggy's not the problem. They need to deal Thad Young (although I do like him, he's just not going to fit in Philly anymore) for either a good shooting perimeter player or a defensive minded big (Think sign and trade with Haywood)


----------

